# Seit Internet Explorer 8 funktioniert musicload-Login nicht mehr******



## filament (12. Juli 2011)

Hey liebe Community,

hoffe mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen.

Ich hab mich vor einigen Jahren bei musicload angemeldet und auch schon mehrfach einige Lieder runtergeladen, alles problemfrei. Seit dem ich allerdings jetzt den IE 8 installiert habe, gibts Probleme beim Login.

Die Hotline von Musicload konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen, auch nicht nach insgesamt insgesamt 2 Telefonaten mit mehr als 2 Stunden Redezeit.

Was passiert? Ich logge mich mit meinem Benutzernamen und Passwort (die korrekt sind) ein und bekomme dann eine Sicherheitswarnung, dass die Webseite inhalte hat, die nicht über eine sichere Verbindung gingen. Es kommt die Abfrage, ob ich nur webseiteninhalte über die sichere Verbindung anzeigen möchte. Das kann ich mit JA oder NEIN bestätigen. Egal was ich anklicke, dass Fenster kommt immer wieder. Ich habe es bis zu 30 mal versucht und dann aufgegeben.. Ich komme aus der Abfrage dann nur mit Task-Manager oder schnellem Anklicken und danach sofort auf Browserschließen oben rechts raus.

Nach Angaben von Musicload existiert mein Account und funktioniert. Das System hat auch angezeigt, dass ich eingeloggt gewesen sein soll. Ich habe das Problem gegooglet und gefunden, dass man in den Optionen "Gemischte Inhalte Anzeigen" aktivieren soll. - Hat nichts gebracht. Außerdem habe ich gelesen manche User mussten sämtliche Cookies (auch Drittanbieter) zulassen, hab ich ebenfalls versucht - hat ebenfalls nichts gebracht. Es muss scheinbar an irgendwelchen Einstellungen im Browser liegen, Erfahrungen anderer User mit dem IE 8 liegen bei der Hotline nicht vor. Man gab mir den Tipp mich beim Kundencenter der Telekom einzuloggen und von dort aus zu musicload zu wechseln, da man dann automatisch eingeloggt wäre. Das kann ich bestätigen, allerdings wenn ich irgendwas anklicke kommt wieder oben genannte Abfrage bzg. der Webseiteninhalte.

Ich vermute, dass es irgendwas mit den Frames oder iFrames die nicht dargestellt werden können zu tun hat. Bin mir aber nicht sicher und kenne mich auch nicht so aus. Der 2. Mitarbeiter der Hotline sagte mir ich solle einen anderen Browser laden. Das will ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, solange es nicht doch eine andere Möglichkeit geben könnte.

Hat hier vielleicht jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mfg Ronny


----------



## filament (15. Juli 2011)

Hat wirklich niemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------

